# Mizuno Classic Preview, Pairings & Discussions



## tonyj5 (Nov 23, 2011)

After another exciting finish in Taiwan, the LPGA moves to Japan for the playing of the Mizuno Classic. This will be the 6th and final leg of the Asian swing. This is one of the longest running tournaments on the LPGA. It was first won in 1976 by Donna Caponi. It is also one of the few 54 hole events that remain on the LPGA schedule. 

This will be tournament #30 of 32 on the LPGA 2014 schedule. 

Here are the Key details: 

TONY'S LPGA REPORT: Mizuno Classic Preview & Pairings


----------



## tonyj5 (Nov 23, 2011)

The first round pairings have now been posted: 

TONY'S LPGA REPORT: Mizuno Classic Preview & Pairings


----------



## tonyj5 (Nov 23, 2011)

Here are the leaders after round 1: 

1	Morgan Pressel	-5 
2	Chella Choi	-4	
2	Laura Davies	-4	
4	Pornanong Phatlum	-3	
4	Ilhee Lee	-3	
4	Kotono Kozuma	-3	
4	Mi Hyang Lee	-3	
8	Stacy Lewis	-2	
8	Sun Young Yoo	-2	
8	Sakura Yokomine	-2	
8	Karrie Webb	-2	
8	Saiki Fujita	-2	
8	Haru Nomura	-2	
8	Marina Alex	-2	
8	Ayako Uehara	-2	

For full scoreboard and live results: 
TONY'S LPGA REPORT: Mizuno Classic Preview & Pairings


----------



## tonyj5 (Nov 23, 2011)

Here are the leaders after round 2: 

1	Ai Suzuki	-9	
1	Ilhee Lee	-9	
1	Laura Davies	-9	
4	Kotono Kozuma	-8	
4	Mi Hyang Lee	-8	
4	Chella Choi	-8	
7	Na-Ri Lee	-7	
8	Jessica Korda	-6	
8	Karrie Webb	-6	
8	Ayako Uehara	-6	

For full scoreboard and live results: 
TONY'S LPGA REPORT: Mizuno Classic Preview & Pairings


----------



## tonyj5 (Nov 23, 2011)

Here are the final results: 

1	x-Mi Hyang Lee	-11F 
2	Kotono Kozuma	-11	
2	Ilhee Lee	-11	
4	Saiki Fujita	-10	
4	Sakura Yokomine	-10	
4	Morgan Pressel	-10	
4	Ayako Uehara	-10	
4	Jessica Korda	-10	
4	Karrie Webb	-10	
4	Na-Ri Lee	-10	
4	Chella Choi	-10	
4	Laura Davies	-10	

For full scoreboard and live results: 
TONY'S LPGA REPORT: Mizuno Classic Preview & Pairings


----------

